# Zeichnung in Photoshop importieren/Professionell colorieren



## Quinn (4. September 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Folgendes: Also, ich möchte gerne eine Zeichnung in Photoshop importieren. 
Das Problem was ich hab sind die Linien.
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich klare Linien auf weißem Hintergrund habe?

Ok, wahrscheinlich versteht jetzt noch keiner was ich mein, deshalb mal etwas genauer:

Ich scanne also eine Zeichnung ein, jetzt ist natürlich ein schmutziges Papier noch zu sehen, kein weißer Hintergrund und unsaubere, viele Linien...

Also, wie schaff ich es dass das "schmutzige" Papier weiß wird und die Linien schön zu sehen sind. 
Ich kenne zwar eine Möglichkeit, die da wäre mit Pfaden die ganzen Linien nachzuzeichnen, doch diese Methode ist mehr als mühsam.

Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit mehrere Ebenen zu benutzen und diese anzumalen und dann "multiplizieren" zu benutzen, aber da ist ja dann immer noch der unsaubere "Papier"hintergrund zu sehen, und den mit Zauberstab wegmachen geht irgendwie auch nicht so gut....

Aber als Beispiel... die von mir angehängte Datei hat super Linien, wie bekommt man das so super hin?

Gibt es da denn noch irgendeine Methode? Oder mach ich was falsch?

Zudem hätt ich noch ne andere Frage: Wie kann man bitte so schön colorieren, wie auf diesem BILD ? Gibts da ein Tutorial für sowas irgendwo?


----------



## ZorroZ (4. September 2005)

Also, was ich dir empfehlen würde ist der gute, alte Radiergummi   Einfach an den Stellen, wo die Fläche weiss sein sollte radieren. Habe zwar keine grosse Ahnung, welchen Stil du treffen möchtest. Wenn du aber nur die einzelnen Flächen einfärben möchtest, dann benutze einfach den Fülleimer....

Gruss ZorroZ


----------



## Vale-Feil (4. September 2005)

so so und dann wird das ganze Bild ausgefüllt ...  Die einzigsten Tipps die ich dir geben kann ist bearbeite die Gradiationskurve und den Tonwert. Dann müsste es einfacher mit dem Zauberstab gehen. Wenn du Lust hast kannsrte ja mal die Zeichnung hier posten dann probiere ich mich mal daran.


----------



## Quinn (4. September 2005)

Mit anderen Worten, es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit?

Hmm... dann sollte ich vielleicht mit Tusche oder Faserstift die wichtigen Linien vorher nachziehen?
Wobei ich auch nicht glaub, dass es dann so gut wird wie auf dem Bild dass ich angehängt habe. Wo manche Linien auf der einen Seite dick und auf der anderen dünn sind und soweiter... und die Pixel sind alle wunderschön genau an den richtigen Stellen bei diesen Linien... keine ahnung wie das gemacht wurde...

...naja... und weiß schon jemand ein Tutorial wie ich so gut colorieren könnte wie bei dem Bild das ich in meinem ersten Post verlinkt habe?


----------



## cycovery (4. September 2005)

Zuerst inkst du dein mit Blei oder Blaustift gemaltes bild mit Tusche um saubere klare Linien und grossen Kontrast zu erzielen - dann scannst du das Bild ein, importierst es in Photoshop und passt mit Ctrl+L die Levels an, um den Schmutz vom Papier auszublenden und saubere Linien zu erhalten.


----------



## Quinn (4. September 2005)

Muss es Tusche sein, oder geht auch Faserstift?

Und: Such immer noch ein gutes Coloriertutorial um ähnliche Ergebnisse wie hier zu erzielen: http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zazk8nm1fw.gif


----------



## HipLipp (4. September 2005)

hatte mal nen tutorial gesehen, wo gezeigt wurden ist wie man das macht,
aber ich habe leider keine ahnung mehr wo ich es gesehen habe,
wenn ich nachher zeitfinde gucke ich mal ob ich es wieder finde


----------



## HipLipp (4. September 2005)

http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs7/f/2005/246/8/6/TUTS.jpg
ist zwar nicht das was ich gesucht habe, aber das thema ist das selbe.


----------



## schutzgeist (4. September 2005)

Nachzeichnen kannst du auch mit FineLiner.
Wird aber eher krackelig, im Gegensatz zur Tusche.
Je nachdem eben, wie gut du das Ding in der Hand hast ^^

Das mit dem colorieren ist so ne Sache...
Steckt viel Übung darin.
Mit der Maus wird man wahnsinnig und mit nem GT, das will geübt sein.


----------



## Quinn (4. September 2005)

Naja, ich werd dann halt mal rumprobieren...

@HipLipp: Der Link geht nicht ganz, da kommt bei mir dann "Forbitten..." und es heißt ich hab keine "Erlaubnis" die Seite anzusehen. Muss ich mich da erst irgendwo anmelden?


----------



## cycovery (4. September 2005)

Guck mal das file an . . .


----------



## Vale-Feil (4. September 2005)

das tut das ihr sucht war sicherlich auf dieser Seite http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules...il&check_num=1348dd52465c8d2dc61ec42480dd8db8


----------



## HipLipp (4. September 2005)

@Quinn eigentlich nicht es ist ein bild von deviantart, wo erklärt wird wie es geht,
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/22524399/
da und dann oben einfach auf das bild draufklicken, solte funktionieren, bin auf der seite auch net angemeldet
edit: http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/tutorials/ps/?view=1&order=5&limit=24
muss einfach mal druchklicken sind einige tutorials die in die richtig gehen


----------



## Quinn (5. September 2005)

@HipLipp: Wow, das sieht toll aus! Das werd ich mir mal genauer durchlesen!

@cycovery: Das hätt ich auch noch geschafft.  Wobei die Farben nicht unbedingt stimmen, das sind nämlich Karikaturen muss man fast sagen, wovon es aber auch einen echten Anime gibt. (naruto) Wie auch immer, ist trotzdem nicht schlecht geworden! 
Da waren aber die Linien ja schon so schön.


----------



## Quinn (10. September 2005)

Okay, bin am verzweifeln!! 

Ich hab jetzt mal mit Tusche nachgezeichnet, ging aber auch nicht viel besser.
Wenn ichs einscann dann ist ja der Hintergrund nicht weiß. Sondern man sieht das Papier. (oder liegt das am Scanner?) Wenn ich das mit Zauberstab versuche wegzumachen, dann sind manche Linien trotzdem nicht mehr gescheid zu sehen etc.

Und ja, ich habe es auf ganz normalem weißem Papier gezeichnet.

Ich hänge hier nunmal das Bild an, und tut mir leid, da es mein allererster Versuch mit Tusche war sieht es ziemlich versaut und schlecht aus. 
Aber bitte, jemand muss mir echt mal sagen wie ich aus diesem Bild ein Bild mache, wo man gescheiten weißen Hintergrund und schöne schwarze Linien sieht. So dass ich es auch gut colorieren kann. :-(
Es kann auch gerne jemand selbst versuchen, nicht colorieren, aber alles was hier so "fast weiß" ist wirklich weiß machen und die Linien halbswegs schön.
Und danach herzeigen und mir sagen wie er/sie das gemacht hat.


----------



## der_Jan (10. September 2005)

*Ich denk ich kenn ne Lösung...*

... und die Lautet: http://www.polykarbon.com/tutorials/index.htm
 Wenn du Englisch kannst erwartet dich dort ein Tutorial wie du die Linien hervorbringst und wie du anschließen colorierst. Wenn du kein Englisch aber Espanol kannst, hilfen die dir dort auch weiter. Dolle, ne?


----------



## Jacka (11. September 2005)

Hi!

Ganz schön schwer da die Linien zu verbessern..
Ich würde die Zeichnung noch einmal mit Liner oder Kugelschreiber nachzeichnen und
dann erst Scannen.
Die Feinheiten kann man dann auch noch in PS machen.
Hier mal mein Versuch.. (auf die Schnelle)


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. September 2005)

Also ich hab dein Bild genommen. Dann mit dem Zauberstab (Toleranz 32, Glätten, Benachbart, Alle Ebenen aufnehmen Haken raus) damit in das graue klicken und die Entfernen Taste drücken.

Damit hast du schon ca.99 % rausgenommen. Nun noch z.B. Helligkeit/Kontrast ausfrufen an den Regeln spielen bis es gefällt und schon ist das ein gutes Ausgangsbild.

Alex

PS: so Effekte wie auf deinem Beispielbild erzielt man am besten mit dem Programm Painter von Corel


----------



## Quinn (11. September 2005)

Danke nochmals an alle!

Ja, die Linien sind nicht unbedingt schön auf der Zeichnung... aber mit STRG + L hab ich das Bild dann doch recht gut hinbekommen.


----------



## sonicks (12. September 2005)

Hi,

Also ich habe sowas immer mit Adobe Streamline gemacht. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das Programm noch aktuell ist bzw. noch weiterentwickelt wird, aber zu meinen Zwecken hats immer sehr gut gereicht.

Bild gezeichnet, eingescannt, Streamline convert => weiter bearbeiten in PS etc.

Einen Link zu ner Testversion kann ich dir jetzt nicht geben, schau einfach mal bei Google oder bei Adobe.


----------



## Lemming (12. September 2005)

Das mit Streamline kann ich bestätigen, mache ich auch so. Alternativ kannst du bei der Strichzeichnung mit Tonwertkorrektur einen hohen Kontrast erzeugen, daann alles auswählen, einen neuen Kanal erstellen und die Auswahl dort einsetzen. Nun kannst Du den Kanal als Auswahl laden und diese schwarz einfärben, so dass der Hintergrund transparent bleibt.

Gruß Lemming


----------



## Meccan (12. September 2005)

da es Streamline ja leider nicht mehr gibt würde ich zu Illustrator CS2 wechslen, 
 da ist auch ein sehr schönes Plugin welches nachzeichen kann!

 Einfach mal Demo laden und ausprobieren!!

 MFG Carl


----------



## xelix (12. September 2005)

Hi, ich habe ein sehr gutes Ergebnis mit dem Filter "Stempel" bekommen.


----------



## Ogre (13. September 2005)

Ein kleiner Tipp, den ich immer verwende, wenn ich etwas "undeutliche" Zeichnungen eingescannt habe, aber saubere Linien will:

Image ---> Adjustments ---> Contrast/Brightness:

Und dann einfach mal an den beiden Reglern herumspielen, sprich beide nach oben setzen.
dünne Linien können dabei allerdings "verloren" gehen 

Ansonsten habe ich ja schonmal ein Tutorial zur "Comic"-Colorierung geschrieben. Findet man hier unter PS-Tutorials


----------

